# Tat design?



## hornet (Nov 28, 2010)

Wondering if anyone could do me a rough design for a tat. Possibly getting one this week, just want some simple but not too boring writing thats says "Damien Xavier Koens 12/10/2010" (my sons DOB) on my wrist. I know there are many talented artists here, anyone care to help out?

Cheers John


----------



## MrHappy (Nov 29, 2010)

I try every font in microsoft word. You can also look for other fonts on the web. Anyway, I attached a couple I did very quickly.
I've also seen a tatt of the baby's handprint - looked awesome.


----------



## Joey (Nov 29, 2010)

fontempire.com is a good place to get nice fonts, easy to install, have a go at it


----------



## shaye (Nov 29, 2010)

Try search dafont.com On google I used that site a couple of times for mine and friends tattoos no need to install nOthing either just view it and print screen then paste it to paint 
Hope it helps


----------



## grannieannie (Nov 29, 2010)

I've always wanted a tatt and decided to get one for my 60th birthday next Feb. To be sure of my decision I bought a couple of temporary ones to be sure I really wanted one. When the temps arrived, I couldn't even put them on  so I guess I'm not a tatt person after all.  I think the design has to be something you are totally, totally sure of. My daughter has just had a peace sign put on her left upper arm, it's in the design of a vine. She was going to have the names of her two sons above and blow the sign. My son, who enjoys flying, has a large two bladed propeller on his back, with his two sons names. They all look really good. Good luck with your choice.


----------



## stephen (Nov 29, 2010)

Johnno mate just go 2 ur local tatooist & ask 4 his lettering folder choose the lettering u like best give the tattooist the name he/she will draw it up & away u go.
U'll luv it its the best feeling gotta luv that burn l started with 1 & now l cant stop & ur tattooist will most likely say (see u again or see u soon)hahaha.The more
u stuff around with computer programs the longer u'll take 2 get it done & wont end up doing it.


----------



## Defective (Nov 29, 2010)

mine is on my wrist and i fell asleep it was sooo amazing. i have my next 5 already planned.
1.the dojo Kun on my arm in kanji 
Seek Perfection of Character 
Be Faithful
Endeavour
Respect Others
Refrain From Violent Behaviour

2. my mum's name in hyroglyphics behind my ear
3. My sister's name on the top of my back with 2 fairies at each end
4. Hiean which means Peaceful Mind in Kanji on my right wrist 
5. both of my brother's names with a star and music note in the middle (both being the light of my life and one is a natural born guitarist) on my right shoulder blade 

i have a really high pain tolerance and it depends on the individual but after it feels like a light sunburn and thats it.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 29, 2010)

*Hornet*, just in case you forget his name?


----------



## stephen (Nov 29, 2010)

Lambert,go sick girl now that what l like 2 hear,johnno just go sick 2 mate.lf a young lady can go 2 a tattooist fall asleep while gettin a tatt done l think u'll
be able 2 cope mate.hahaha


----------



## hornet (Nov 29, 2010)

LullabyLizard said:


> *Hornet*, just in case you forget his name?


 
more the date i'm worried about forgetting. lol but in all seriousness i just want something to celebrate the birth of my son and its about bloody time i got inked


----------



## stephen (Nov 29, 2010)

Thats the spirt mate good stuff l'll be the 1st 2 say congratz.


----------



## hornet (Nov 29, 2010)

Cheers mate  Will post pics if/when i get some done


----------



## AaronR (Nov 29, 2010)

hornet said:


> Cheers mate  Will post pics if/when i get some done



If if you get it done have some concrete and harden up joking lmao it is a very nice guesture to get a tat in honour of someone But warning you they are addiditive as I now have nore than the one that i originally planned and can easily cost as much as the obsession with reptiles lol but all the best with it tho!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Defective (Nov 29, 2010)

all i can say is at least getting tats and reptiles are better than becoming addicted to drugs (no offence intended to past addicts) also they tats can either mean nothing like pinup girls designs or the can mean something. the chick that does my eyebrow waxing has her family tree but it looks ******ing awesome on her back it took 5hrs and she to fell asleep. the sound of the tattoo gun is kinda meditating after a will and you tune out.

ADVICE: my artist said to prevent blurring later in life seperate the wording. he then proceded to show me his (all except his face was covered) and i knew what he ment.
so like this  
Damien 
Xavier 
Koens 
12/10/2010

this is mine:


----------



## stephen (Nov 29, 2010)

Thats very true the twin snakes r 4 my star sign & the year l was born & the japanese devil masks r 4 all the evil (X) girlfriends from my past.


----------



## D3pro (Nov 29, 2010)

I could "design" a tat... "could" lol.


----------



## najanaja (Nov 29, 2010)

Lambert said:


> mine is on my wrist and i fell asleep it was sooo amazing. i have my next 5 already planned.
> 1.the dojo Kun on my arm in kanji
> Seek Perfection of Character
> Be Faithful
> ...


 
I was going to get the same in the Dojo Kun but across my back..
Oh how many times i have said that both in English and Japanese..

In stead i got the Kanji of Kuro Obi (Black Belt) on my back
And have just drawn up my Shotokan Tiger for the inside of my arm..What Dojo are you over there... Are you JKA or TSKF (or another all together?)


----------



## Sturdy (Nov 30, 2010)

Hornet, as you are in QLD, go to studio 1 SCTC in wynnum. 

My partner is working there and should be able to know up a design and sling the ink for you as well.

Cheers
Luke.


----------



## Defective (Nov 30, 2010)

najanaja said:


> I was going to get the same in the Dojo Kun but across my back..
> Oh how many times i have said that both in English and Japanese..
> 
> In stead i got the Kanji of Kuro Obi (Black Belt) on my back
> And have just drawn up my Shotokan Tiger for the inside of my arm..What Dojo are you over there... Are you JKA or TSKF (or another all together?)



Gawler TSKF but we were JKA up until a few years ago. i have a grading tonight as well. The Shotokan Tiger sounds sick dude! ohh the amount of times i've said the Kun in english is stupid. i can say it backwards, from the middle and go up then down but its so practical in every day life.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 30, 2010)

I've got a cool looking goldfish on my ankle


----------



## najanaja (Nov 30, 2010)

Lambert said:


> Gawler TSKF but we were JKA up until a few years ago. i have a grading tonight as well. The Shotokan Tiger sounds sick dude! ohh the amount of times i've said the Kun in english is stupid. i can say it backwards, from the middle and go up then down but its so practical in every day life.


 
nice... i am Tskf now from Jka too..

yeah the tiger is sort of a tradition, you have to have your Shotokan Black Belt before you are allowed to get it...
What belt are you going for at grading tonight? Good luck with that..( im glad i only grade every 3 or so years now)


----------



## ezekiel86 (Nov 30, 2010)

some nice tats stephen lol


----------



## stephen (Nov 30, 2010)

ezekiel,Thanks mate but thats only the half of it.lm slowly getting covered got a new pic of my surname crest thats gonna take up the whole chest area.
Lucky 4 me a mate of mine & his dad have a tatt shop & got another mate that works at a tattooist in warnambool.Everything lve had done has been customised
dont really want what some1 else mite have on them it has 2 be ur own artwork.Only dramas is if the cops see ur arm while ur on the road u get pulled over & checked
on 4 any priers & u get sick of it but it comes with the turf.


----------



## Defective (Dec 1, 2010)

najanaja said:


> nice... i am Tskf now from Jka too..
> 
> yeah the tiger is sort of a tradition, you have to have your Shotokan Black Belt before you are allowed to get it...
> What belt are you going for at grading tonight? Good luck with that..( im glad i only grade every 3 or so years now)



YAY i'm 7th kyu now!!!!:lol: Man it was grulling though. even though it was a dojo grading ALL grades had to do every kata...i hate kata!! so us yellows were doing bassadai, empi, jiyon,bassaisho! My personal favourite Tekki Shodan!!! i can nail that better than a brown belt that's a 1st kyu ( which is kinda sad)

anyways, i walked into a tattoo parlour in adelaide and was disgusted coz i saw the artist use the needle on another client:evil: i reported him and they are now shut down!


----------



## najanaja (Dec 1, 2010)

Well done on the grading..
Its pretty sad if you can nail Tekki Shodan better than a brown belt (3-1 Kyu)
But great that a 7th Kyu is doing Bassa Dai, empi, Ji-on and Bassa Sho, i think just add Kanku-dai (my favorite Kata) and there the 10 katas for a Shodan (Black Belt) grading..

I have Brisbane Tskf titles this weekend,, i will have to do most of them and add Sochin, Jitte and Meikyo,, im not a kata fan either..


----------



## JRU88 (Dec 1, 2010)

I was thinkin this for my first tat on my inner forearm . . . My sons name and DOB


----------



## Defective (Dec 1, 2010)

Lol!!!u going to nationals in tassie next year?? I was going yo go but i think i'll wait do more comps closer to home before i jump in the deep end. Hahaha maybe next time im in queensland i'll get my head instructor to write a letter of introduction and come train at ur dojo ;0)

i think what passed my grading was my kick butt kumite coz my nidan sucked ballbags!!! Plus ive attened every training sesh and come 2nd and 3rd in a comp recently so yeah


----------



## najanaja (Dec 1, 2010)

Lambert said:


> Lol!!!u going to nationals in tassie next year?? I was going yo go but i think i'll wait do more comps closer to home before i jump in the deep end. Hahaha maybe next time im in queensland i'll get my head instructor to write a letter of introduction and come train at ur dojo ;0)
> 
> i think what passed my grading was my kick butt kumite coz my nidan sucked ballbags!!! Plus ive attened every training sesh and come 2nd and 3rd in a comp recently so yeah


 
you wont need a letter of introduction with my dojo, im a senior black belt so i can just invite you anyway, not that you would have anyway,
were all one big TSKF family, i often train at other dojos, some of my training partners overthe years have started their own i an often visit..

Yeah i will go to Tassie. free trip,, why not..

Ps..by going by your head instructor? that would be 8th dan Shihan Takahashi.. he is also my head instructor,,,lol same karate...
i train directly under him for about 4 weeks total a year..im lucky he visits this side alot..


----------



## remington (Dec 1, 2010)

Karate is great for an artistic martial art but not for real life. For real life use out side the dojo something like tohkon ryu jujitsu or krav maga ect is the go if you wont something for the street  any way here is something about tats


----------



## najanaja (Dec 1, 2010)

remington said:


> Karate is great for an artistic martial art but not for real life. For real life use out side the dojo something like tohkon ryu jujitsu or krav maga ect is the go if you wont something for the street  any way here is something about tats


 
Not Shotokan... we only teach street karate.
i welcome any others to compete in our NAS (National All Styles) if you want to prove it


----------



## Defective (Dec 2, 2010)

remington said:


> Karate is great for an artistic martial art but not for real life. For real life use out side the dojo something like tohkon ryu jujitsu or krav maga ect is the go if you wont something for the street  any way here is something about tats


 
Are you Kidding me?! I took out 3 6ft buff guys on my way home from work last year as a graded white belt! It's awesome! i don't know of any female graded white belt that could have done that! trust me just kicking these guys where it hurt wouldn't have done anything! i have trained mainly with blackbelts when i first started and so i have remembered everything taught, it definately came in handy! especially parts of the brown belt katas.


----------



## remington (Dec 2, 2010)

yes kata vs a kinfe good like with that


----------



## Elapidae1 (Dec 2, 2010)

The life skills learned in the Dojo are often more important than the fighting style on the street.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 2, 2010)

Plus I've known a few sensei's I've trained with who have backed away from quite a few hot situations only because their opponent wouldn't have a clue what they were getting themselves in for! Also as a style I've always been an admirer of Muay Thai for some time, but never trained in it.

I gave up karate about 4yrs ago after a long, long stint. It seemed to lose its shine after awhile. One day I might go back.


----------



## stephen (Dec 2, 2010)

This day & age theres just 2 much crap out there knives,guns,even used needles so u ask urself is it worth it & the fact that if u use what u know & get done 4 it its ur word agains theres.18 mths 4 an assult charge is no picnic & if u use what u know then its u thats the weapon always keep a clear head on that fact.:evil::evil::evil:


----------



## Defective (Dec 4, 2010)

i have asked myself this and as a female i would rather act than be killed because a threat by a thug may turn into your last day on earth. its what were trained to do. as long as we warn them then i see no harm in acting on a personal threat. i have a guy that hangs around my dojo and he's threatened to beat me up,rape me and so the only way i show self restraint is to walk out with black belts...he never says a word around them! it sounds petty but if i can hurt a a 2nd dan then i could knock this dude for a six.


----------



## stephen (Dec 4, 2010)

Lambert,I know what ur saying as lm a 3rd dan myself & had a bloke take me on at flinders st station with a bloody needle.Problem was that no 1 else saw the needle just me getting in2 him & kicking the life out of him.l ended up loseing
& doing time 4 it.lts not worth it darl ur better then that not that l know u but just have that feeling inside by reading ur msg's
if this guy says any thing 2 u just have ur mobile on record & report him think about ur reptiles & who's gonna take care of them better then u do if u get urself in trouble.


----------



## Jk888 (Dec 4, 2010)

thought this thread was on tats not silly kung fu


----------



## stephen (Dec 4, 2010)

yeah yeah ok jk888 fair go take it easy.


----------



## incourvayar (Dec 5, 2010)

its allgood talking bout what tattoo to get, but the bottom line is its your tat get what you want. Any tattooist will draw you up a design, just get what you want and dont worry or ask others opinions coz its your ink in your skin.


----------



## Snakelove (Dec 5, 2010)

incourvayar said:


> its allgood talking bout what tattoo to get, but the bottom line is its your tat get what you want. Any tattooist will draw you up a design, just get what you want and dont worry or ask others opinions coz its your ink in your skin.


 
Yeah it's pointless asking people what tattoo you should get. It's like asking what snake should I get next..lol The only thing you can ask is I guess recommendations on which place has a good artist that can do what you want. 

Cheers,
Nick


----------

